

SchoolSearch.IN; What parent needs - nishantgauttam
http://www.schoolsearch.in
SchoolSearch.in is an effort by IIT graduates aimed at elevating the Indian Education Standards. How we can make a better education system ?
We also dont know, actually no body knows. that is the reason why government policies dont get us any fruitful results. SchoolSearch.IN is a platform to connect all parents together through their school communities. It is a tool in hands of parents which makes them aware  and empowers them to first find out the problems and then their solutions. lets discuss it all at SchoolSearch discussion forums.<p>SchoolSearch.IN furnishes parents with authentic information about the schools, help them judge school’s performance by user reveiws and ratings and make them less dependent on word-of-mouth reference.The search feature helps parent search and compare schools across major Indian cities. The school page gives you almost all the details of a school at one single place. The database is built by collaborative efforts to minimize errors and to make it self growing. IF you have more updated information than us you can edit it and help others to get right information. The Add School feature enable users to add their school.<p>Parents can subscribe to alerts for a city to be updated of latest admission information in various schools of a city.They can request for admission information for any school.<p>SchoolSearch.IN blogs covers a wide variety of education topics, admission information, latest education news, exam alerts and learning resources shared by experts.<p>the vision is to bring schools, parents, students, teachers at one platform and facilitate better communication and interaction among them, which would empower all 4 communities to make a better education system.<p>there is much more to tell, lets explore it yourself..<p>http://www.schoolsearch.in
http://www.schoolsearch.in/blog
======
hiralove
gr8 startup guys ...

